# Darwinian Theory Applied to Coonhounds



## locknut (Jul 28, 2009)

Everyone, I'm sure, is familiar with Darwin's theory of evolution.  Basically, Darwin's theory suggests that over time, different species evolve to superior forms; gradually, the supreme of a particular species, bettere adapted to thriving, become more numerous, while the weaker become less numerous, and eventually, extinct.

So, I pose the question; are we witnessing the begining of the extinction of the Bluetick breed of coonhounds?  20 years from now, will all coonhounds be tri-colored?  I believe that may well be seeing the last of the blue dogs.  Walkers already dominate the hunts, and the numbers of dogs.  Bluetick breeders themselves readily acknowledge that there numbers are indeed few, and nobody can argue the fact that the ticks have not won the UKC world.  Could this just be Darwin's theory at work?  Are blueticks headed the way of the wooly mammoth?


----------



## Corey (Jul 28, 2009)

This should get good


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

well thers about 1000 walkers to evry one blue tick even though im a black and tan guy i will say ther are alot of great walkers but they been breed so much some of them aint worth a darn


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

LOCKNUT YOUR THEORY IS ABOUT AS FOOLISH AS DARWINS. IF THERE IS ANY EVOLVING IN DOGS ITS WALKERS EVOLVING FROM COON DOGS TO TREE DOGS. AND JUST AS DARWINS THEORY HAS NEVER BEEN ABLE TO PRODUCE THE "MISSING LINK" THE WALKERS MISSING LINK SEEMS TO BE OLE RICKY RACCOON OR LACK OF DRIVE TO GO FIND OLE RICKY


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

Here we go again with all the bluetick- walker bull crap, yes im a blue man and dont get me wrong i will hunt anything that will tree a coon it dosnt matter what color it is, maybe if we was to shoot all the walcur dogs that babbled and and just made trees there wouldnt be that many at the hunts. LOCK NUT i got to give u credit for drivin so far this past wkend to haul a dog so far just to have the 15 put on you because he won't hunt. Got to have faith huh!!!!!!!! If we would have drew each other you dang sure wouldnt have to worried about his wind pipe being stopped up with blue hair it would have been stopped up with that grass he sat down in at your feet!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh wow, interesting post mr. locknut. i believe that this could be very true. Maybe the dominate breed is coming out on top....Walkers DUH


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

everything goes thru hot cycles.example: some years its levis some years wranglers. just depends on what the leaders are wearing. the followers will follow right along. walkers are hot now. in a few years the leaders will get tired of walking to blanks and tripping over their dogs and they will change. just as soon as they do all of the followers will follow right along and some other breed will be hot.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Well walkers have been the hot for a long time and they just seem to be getting hotter. Maybe I am wrong but I think it is a fact


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

Just proves my point follower.  Duh


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Well if i am a follower and following what the leaders have. What do you call yourself an outcast standing in the alley.


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

A man is what i call myself. Dont need anyone to lead me around


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Lets just end it at this......blueticks are the best.....hahahahahaha


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

yall just need to have a big walker vs blue tick day some where to end this nonsense


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

*.....Is What I Like*

LOOKS LIKE LOCKNUT MIGHT HAVE BEEN RIGHT AFTER ALL . YOU ARE EVOLVING TO THE SUPERIOR FORM


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe we should, everybody put 50 dollars up and have a 2 hour hunt winner takes all


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

Invited you bout 35 min ago but figured you was scared cause you didnt answer. Come on but you better check with mama and be sure you can play with the big boys  and leave your pacifier or whatever you suck on at the house


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

I wanna do it when the leaves are off so when my dog gets treed you will see the coon. that way you cant say it just makes trees.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Wilcox, How much money have you put on sam or any other daog this year.


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> i wanna do it when the leaves are off so when my dog gets treed you will see the coon. That way you cant say it just makes trees.



you might need to seek counselling for your problem cause you got a bad one if you want to hunt a walcur against anything with the leaves off. Thats funny.   Tip of the day : Crack kills


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Well i know what my dog does. She puts rickies up the timber. Sounds like you must be wanting to back out. And


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

Come on aint nothing between us but air and opportunity. Whats stopping you ? Fear or common sense?


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

I want the leaves gone. I am scared we might have to circle a slick for you.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

You still have not answered my question about how much money you have put on sam this year??


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> i want the leaves gone. I am scared we might have to circle a slick for you.



i got a 22 to show you ray charles boys ole ricky


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> you still have not answered my question about how much money you have put on sam this year??



i aint put a dime on him .


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

willcox said:


> i aint put a dime on him .



Over the past couple of months I have been around ol Chase and sam at the hunts and I have noticed 1 thing.  Chase never runs his mouth about his dog until someone brings him into it.  Willcox and JMFKakalittleblueridinghood run their trap nonstop on here, but we never see them at the hunts leading a dog.  I would like to invite the two of you to our hunt next tuesday night in Hazlehurst.  Put all the blues under 1 name so you dont draw eachother and stand a better chance of drawing all walkers and we'll see the results.

Thanks and Good Day!!!


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> your sure talk a lot of edited to remove profanity ----edited to remove profanity ---- not to have put any money on the dog...it really doesnt make sense. How often do you go hunting?



 you wont even run under your real name or mention your dogs name . What you scared of?  I hunt every time i want to. Duh


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> over the past couple of months i have been around ol chase and sam at the hunts and i have noticed 1 thing.  Chase never runs his mouth about his dog until someone brings him into it.  Willcox and jmfkakalittleblueridinghood run their trap nonstop on here, but we never see them at the hunts leading a dog.  I would like to invite the two of you to our hunt next tuesday night in hazlehurst.  Put all the blues under 1 name so you dont draw eachother and stand a better chance of drawing all walkers and we'll see the results.
> 
> Thanks and good day!!!



cuz ole willcox aint started nothing here. Always you walcur boys that get this fun started . Turn your computer off if you dont like it why wwait till tues come on over tonight


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Well I am scared that the bluedog mafia may gang up on me. If you come out to a hunt we can make sure we draw out. You will get to know me and my dog real good. Until you decide to come and hunt in a hunt there is no need to worry about me or my dog.


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> well i am scared that the bluedog mafia may gang up on me. If you come out to a hunt we can make sure we draw out. You will get to know me and my dog real good. Until you decide to come and hunt in a hunt there is no need to worry about me or my dog.



same old story . Tell you what get with your gator sucker buddy and come on over tonight . Only mafia member will be me. No need to fear little ole me and a sorry bootick. i got a light to fit my skinny head


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 28, 2009)

Keep it civil, gentlemen.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Well first of all gator whatever is not my buddy. And i would come hunting with you tonight but i am sure i wouldnt get to hunt with you. i would probably hunt with Chase.


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

we just having a little fun


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Keep it civil, gentlemen.



Its all in fun moderator, just havin a good time!! Thanks


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

We just trying to moderate the inferior breeding of "coonhounds" i.e. blueticks...lol


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

I thought one of my civil rights was freedom of speech...lol


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Well first of all gator whatever is not my buddy. And i would come hunting with you tonight but i am sure i wouldnt get to hunt with you. i would probably hunt with Chase.




Willcox you know where im at come pick ol sam up and go to battle with them, i will hunt sum pups tonite


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Well first of all gator whatever is not my buddy. And i would come hunting with you tonight but i am sure i wouldnt get to hunt with you. i would probably hunt with Chase.



better hurry and make your mind up cause when the sun goes down if i aint hunting im going to pop a top


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> I thought one of my civil rights was freedom of speech...lol



The established rules of this website take precedence here.


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

just to set the record straight i dont have but one dog to take to the hunts. chase wont let me take him and hes a lot bigger than me so i dont argue


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh, well maybe you should find another dog so you can back up what you say in the woods. Its kind of hard to win when you have got air at the end of your leash


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Oh, well maybe you should find another dog so you can back up what you say in the woods. Its kind of hard to win when you have got air at the end of your leash



I hope you really have some power to back up all the junk you're talking.  Maybe I'll get to gauge my dog dometime in the near future with yours...see how far that trash talkin will get you in the woods.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

looks like the mafia has picked up a new member. I will back up anything i say on here.


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

for about the tenth time i dont need a pkc hunt to back it up. my woods are ready right now.  FEAR OR COMMON SENSE?


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> looks like the mafia has picked up a new member. I will back up anything i say on here.




thats all u gona be doin is backing up


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Lets wait til coon season and go to Horse Creek. that way no one will have an advantage. And i have never backed up, if i could not beat a pup with an 8 year old dog i would be ashamed of myself but come coon season yall are gonna need some xanax to calm them nerves and a good vet to pull all the coons out that my dog shoves up sams tail


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> looks like the mafia has picked up a new member. I will back up anything i say on here.


bet you would back up for anything or anybody too!


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Lets wait til coon season and go to Horse Creek. that way no one will have an advantage. And i have never backed up, if i could not beat a pup with an 8 year old dog i would be ashamed of myself but come coon season yall are gonna need some xanax to calm them nerves and a good vet to pull all the coons out that my dog shoves up sams tail



haha real funny, guess what sam aint gay dont know about your dogs but u will never in your life time will have a dog that will do that he will tree those rickys that your dog didnt even know even existited.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> looks like the mafia has picked up a new member. I will back up anything i say on here.



Not a new member, fan, or jealous spectator here...just another fellow trying to have a little fun.  

As for the removal of coons from the anus of dogs I would reccomend the vet down in baxley, GA...he has saved a many of blueticks in his day...lol


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> lets wait til coon season and go to horse creek. That way no one will have an advantage. And i have never backed up, if i could not beat a pup with an 8 year old dog i would be ashamed of myself but come coon season yall are gonna need some xanax to calm them nerves and a good vet to pull all the coons out that my dog shoves up sams tail



dont know what kind of kinky hunting you like to do but youll have to do all that stuffing up butts alone .not my cup of tea


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

It could be kinda shocking at first but ol sam will get used to it...trust me Ive seen it happen several times.


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> It could be kinda shocking at first but ol sam will get used to it...trust me Ive seen it happen several times.



You havent seen it happen to ol sam, gator sucker u would have to take ape to get a foot out of his rear because he want go hunting, reckon you and lock nut would be big time hunting buddies


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

my labrododdle will whope up on all yalls dogs how about that


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 28, 2009)

Keep it G-rated.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Keep it G-rated.



I tried to leave out as many details as possible!!!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

*Attention Blue Mafia*

As of last night I have found a safe, cheap way for you to end all of your frustration and anxiety.  Never again will you or anyone have a chance at a deal like this.  While pleasure hunting with a member of TEAM JARV last night an accident occured in the woods.  When I say accident I mean that in a good way for you.  SCH Night Time and Nasty Bathin Ape engaged on Hurricane creek.  For a limited time offer I am offering a chance for all MAfia members to own a pup from this one day historic cross.


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 28, 2009)

I like Walkers but i have seen some good blue dogs I got a walker female thats tuff to beat I paid $3500.00 for her . I had a bluetick male when i was a teenager he was tuff to beat he was give to me by a good friend. but like everything else whether its beagles or coondogs I try to get the best stock of dog i can get and hunt there hides off I have paid a lot of money for dogs but i have owned some good ones not bragging just simple facts you got to put them in the woods at least 4 times a week to compete with these high powered hounds and if your guides hunting his spot with plenty of feeder buckets and his dog knows where there at , thats another disadvantage you have to face not to mention all the nite champions and grand nite champions that have been made at the waffle house if you hunt local small town clubs yall know exactly what im talking about .They are always favorites at every club most of the time its people with big names ,big  kennels  or $$$$ they gonna get the best guides everytime .I have been dry holed many a nights . keep this in mind its hard to beat crooked handlers guides judges master of hounds etc... Thats why we just pleasure hunt ..................... If any yall ever this way let me know we can cut em loose ....


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> As of last night I have found a safe, cheap way for you to end all of your frustration and anxiety.  Never again will you or anyone have a chance at a deal like this.  While pleasure hunting with a member of TEAM JARV last night an accident occured in the woods.  When I say accident I mean that in a good way for you.  SCH Night Time and Nasty Bathin Ape engaged on Hurricane creek.  For a limited time offer I am offering a chance for all MAfia members to own a pup from this one day historic cross.



you couldnt pay me enough to get 1 of those crossed up dairy calves


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

wtm45 said:


> keep it g-rated.





gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> i tried to leave out as many details as possible!!!



think he was talking to me gator. I got alittle too carried away with one


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

I guess you are refering to the production aspect of the walker breed when comparing it to a dairy calf...where the dairy calf is detrimental to milk production, the walker breed is detrimental to this here sport we call coon hunting (or coon treeing in our case).


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> i guess you are refering to the production aspect of the walker breed when comparing it to a dairy calf...where the dairy calf is detrimental to milk production, the walker breed is detrimental to this here sport we call coon hunting (or coon treeing in our case).



think you had a mistake there .  Tree treeing is what you meant to say


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

Only if Ricky is available...from the wise words of our smurfy brothers from the ocilla-irwinville-fitzgerald area...WE DONT MISS EM


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

Man if there was a coon for every tree those walkers make airliners would be crashing all over ga cause the pilots would think all those coon eyes were runways


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Only if Ricky is available...from the wise words of our smurfy brothers from the ocilla-irwinville-fitzgerald area...WE DONT MISS EM



Thats rite we dont and we are refering 2 us not team jarv


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

clp286 said:


> Thats rite we dont and we are refering 2 us not team jarv



I know what you were refering to...i was just stating facts about our walker culls!!!


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Jul 28, 2009)

Are you guys sure that you are not plussin up anything that glows.


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 28, 2009)

sounds like this is getting good ya'll might need a couple non huntung judges to help settle this.op2:. hope it don't get to kinky


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Are you guys sure that you are not plussin up anything that glows.



Stars and spider eyes can be deceiving!!!


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

Pine tar can be tricky too!!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

Well guys, I've had my daily limit of trepidation from discussing the level of excellence few have achieved while hunting the bluetick.  Instead of hibernating under a rock (as I have pondered), I chose to train and not complain.  The only way the big Ape and I can rise to such astounding levels as Sam, Hub, and the Great Peanut is to bust the timber with my coach.  As I have just noticed littleblueridinghood has logged on and it comes with great regret that I have to draw tonights postings to an end.  So in closing,  Good Night and Good Hunting!!!


----------



## clp286 (Jul 28, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Well guys, I've had my daily limit of trepidation from discussing the level of excellence few have achieved while hunting the bluetick.  Instead of hibernating under a rock (as I have pondered), I chose to train and not complain.  The only way the big Ape and I can rise to such astounding levels as Sam, Hub, and the Great Peanut is to bust the timber with my coach.  As I have just noticed littleblueridinghood has logged on and it comes with great regret that I have to draw tonights postings to an end.  So in closing,  Good Night and Good Hunting!!!



I hear ya gator sucker im heading the same way, good luck!


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah i might need carpal tunnel surgery after today. Guess i ll have to hunt with chase since old peanut is afraid that shell might get cracked up here. GOOD LUCK FELLOWS


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

i bet my labrododdle will out hunt that penut brain dog and them bluedogs


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Over the past couple of months I have been around ol Chase and sam at the hunts and I have noticed 1 thing.  Chase never runs his mouth about his dog until someone brings him into it.  Willcox and JMFKakalittleblueridinghood run their trap nonstop on here, but we never see them at the hunts leading a dog.  I would like to invite the two of you to our hunt next tuesday night in Hazlehurst.  Put all the blues under 1 name so you dont draw eachother and stand a better chance of drawing all walkers and we'll see the results.
> 
> Thanks and Good Day!!!



My Job does not allow me to make many hunts right now , and yes I do stir the pot some on here but let me tell ya'll one thing ... I will be a Blues man till the day I die .... And being a Blue Dog Mafia member allows me to sleep good at nite knowing that neither me nor my dogs have to lie at a tree with no Rickeys in it ....


So jeans man I make the hunts I can and if that bothers anyone here my Address is 268 Mccrainie rd Ocilla Ga.. 

If any one has anything to say bout it just come on down and see me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

locknut said:


> Everyone, I'm sure, is familiar with Darwin's theory of evolution.  Basically, Darwin's theory suggests that over time, different species evolve to superior forms; gradually, the supreme of a particular species, bettere adapted to thriving, become more numerous, while the weaker become less numerous, and eventually, extinct.
> 
> So, I pose the question; are we witnessing the begining of the extinction of the Bluetick breed of coonhounds?  20 years from now, will all coonhounds be tri-colored?  I believe that may well be seeing the last of the blue dogs.  Walkers already dominate the hunts, and the numbers of dogs.  Bluetick breeders themselves readily acknowledge that there numbers are indeed few, and nobody can argue the fact that the ticks have not won the UKC world.  Could this just be Darwin's theory at work?  Are blueticks headed the way of the wooly mammoth?



You must have went stopped by a book store when ya left KY.

Or you had plenty of time to write this down when ya get scratched 15 min. into a 2 hour hunt


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> i bet my labrododdle will out hunt that penut brain dog and them bluedogs



Pull my post


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 28, 2009)

Y'all need to play a little nicer.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Y'all need to play a little nicer.



It's all in fun


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

im done i dont like playing with barbies like the blue dog mafia


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> im done i dont like playing with barbies like the blue dog mafia



Look you started this so just ________________ never mind it ain't worth it .......

Yes it is did ya get a ride to get some min. on your phone so you can go huntin?


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

i was just messin with people i mean come on a labrododdle beating yall are you that scared to lose.i'm not going to get kicked off because some guy i dont know and i will probly never meet wants to start something


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw a thread about the jet 8 mafia on ukc..Just another mafia gang that dont realize that blues aint where its at..Why cant ol jet 8 do any big time winning in pkc like he did ukc??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 28, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> It's all in fun





madsnooker89 said:


> i was just messin with people i mean come on a labrododdle beating yall are you that scared to lose.i'm not going to get kicked off because some guy i dont know and i will probly never meet wants to start something



Keep it fun and refrain from the personal attacks and everything is fine.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

well i guess the coon huntin world is getting segregated from diff. breeds i aint rascist against black,white,red or blue if a dog can tree why not use him?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

muddyfoots said:


> keep it fun and refrain from the personal attacks and everything is fine.



10-4


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I saw a thread about the jet 8 mafia on ukc..Just another mafia gang that dont realize that blues aint where its at..Why cant ol jet 8 do any big time winning in pkc like he did ukc??



Jet 8 speaks for himself and I ain't never saw him here but I'll tell ya 1 thing ..... The Blue Dog Mafia ain't scared to hunt and if we get beat by a real coon dog then so be it


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> well i guess the coon huntin world is getting segregated from diff. breeds i aint rascist against black,white,red or blue if a dog can tree why not use him?



Cause we the Mafia are Blues MEN .......


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry to hear that


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Aint nobody that cant be beat on any given night !!!!!!! I know i have been whooped plenty of nights with some good hounds .Im just glad to see all yall fellers love your dogs and breed of dogs to stand up for em ..... this is what makes it all the more better !!!!


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 28, 2009)

just remember guys ain't nothing personal just business


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> i was just messin with people i mean come on a labrododdle beating yall are you that scared to lose.i'm not going to get kicked off because some guy i dont know and i will probly never meet wants to start something



All I did was ask you to hunt against the Mafia on another thread and it came down to you would not like me .. You don't know me. This is a coon huntin thread for coon hunters thanks 

JD


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> just remember guys ain't nothing personal just business





I wish I could hunt for a livin


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 28, 2009)

me to would be a great life not saying this one a good well you know what i mean.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 28, 2009)

i just own a coon dog to take in the woods for 3-4 hours a night but i aint a coon hunter plus you came off pretty bad to me so im proud of my dog and i really dont care what any body sayes


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2009)

Gentlemen, posts have been deleted,  ya`ll have been asked to act right, but ya`ll continue to play the fool. Once more, and the thread will be gone.


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 28, 2009)

sorry that was me just quoten a bumper sticker wasn't aimed at anyone. just trying to say we can take it to the woods and lets the dogs speak for themselves and maybe have a little friendly competition


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> sorry that was me just quoten a bumper sticker wasn't aimed at anyone. just trying to say we can take it to the woods and lets the dogs speak for themselves and maybe have a little friendly competition



It doesn`t matter that it was a quote. It still don`t belong here.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok I'm done with this for now 

Nite ya'll


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 28, 2009)

that's why i said sorry. didn't want anyone else thinking cause of the if i'm wrong i'll admitt it and that's what i was doing thats why i apologized


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 28, 2009)

me to seen worse on here and all it said was edited to remove profanity that's why i abbreviated it. nite ya'll


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> that's why i said sorry. didn't want anyone else thinking cause of the if i'm wrong i'll admitt it and that's what i was doing thats why i apologized





Good enough...


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 29, 2009)

Well Team Jarv is back from the swamp with some pretty good results.  Western Kentucky didn't have rough huntin at all compared to the spot we hunted tonight.  Final tally = 2 rickeys on 2 drops.  First one .76 miles according to the garmin...second one bout 700 yards.  Too bad the ol hound doesn't like road trips...lol


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 29, 2009)

Ant the bluetick puppy we took is still trailing!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 29, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Well Team Jarv is back from the swamp with some pretty good results.  Western Kentucky didn't have rough huntin at all compared to the spot we hunted tonight.  Final tally = 2 rickeys on 2 drops.  First one .76 miles according to the garmin...second one bout 700 yards.  Too bad the ol hound doesn't like road trips...lol





Maybe all the weed they grow up there in them hills


----------



## clp286 (Jul 29, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Ant the bluetick puppy we took is still trailing!!!



must be nice to hunt those swamps where they are fed year round, you and fat head come over here tomorrow nite and hunt with me where the dogs have to go huntin


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 29, 2009)

clp286 said:


> must be nice to hunt those swamps where they are fed year round, you and fat head come over here tomorrow nite and hunt with me where the dogs have to go huntin



Ya ya'll do that and you can meet the one and Only jmfdakaniterider2


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 29, 2009)

clp286 said:


> must be nice to hunt those swamps where they are fed year round, you and fat head come over here tomorrow nite and hunt with me where the dogs have to go huntin



The spot we hunted tonight ain't seen feed in months and the dogs were way past where the buckets were when they struck...it's a losing battle arguing and bickering but i figured I'd let yall in on it.  Good dogs or not, I sure enjoy following them!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 29, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ya ya'll do that and you can meet the one and Only jmfdakaniterider2



That would be too much excitement in itself right there...I dont know if I could stand it.


----------



## willcox (Jul 29, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> That would be too much excitement in itself right there...I dont know if I could stand it.



better wear a welding hood if you do so your eyes dont get burned cause he sure is painful on the eyes


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 29, 2009)

willcox said:


> better wear a welding hood if you do so your eyes dont get burned cause he sure is painful on the eyes



goin to get my hair done after work


----------



## willcox (Jul 29, 2009)

which wig store you going to?


----------



## clp286 (Jul 29, 2009)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> That would be too much excitement in itself right there...I dont know if I could stand it.



naw you prolly couldnt stand it, you would be so happy that your dog went huntin you prolly stepped behind the truck and boxed ol josh didnt ya


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 29, 2009)

willcox said:


> which wig store you going to?



The one on Grant st. in Fitzgerald they got a special on the holstein slick tree wig


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe by the time he's 8 he will grow out of it...lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 29, 2009)

clp286 said:


> naw you prolly couldnt stand it, you would be so happy that your dog went huntin you prolly stepped behind the truck and boxed ol josh didnt ya



Wonder who one???????????


----------



## clp286 (Jul 29, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Wonder who one???????????



imagine he did


----------



## clp286 (Jul 29, 2009)

locknut said:


> Everyone, I'm sure, is familiar with Darwin's theory of evolution.  Basically, Darwin's theory suggests that over time, different species evolve to superior forms; gradually, the supreme of a particular species, bettere adapted to thriving, become more numerous, while the weaker become less numerous, and eventually, extinct.
> 
> So, I pose the question; are we witnessing the begining of the extinction of the Bluetick breed of coonhounds?  20 years from now, will all coonhounds be tri-colored?  I believe that may well be seeing the last of the blue dogs.  Walkers already dominate the hunts, and the numbers of dogs.  Bluetick breeders themselves readily acknowledge that there numbers are indeed few, and nobody can argue the fact that the ticks have not won the UKC world.  Could this just be Darwin's theory at work?  Are blueticks headed the way of the wooly mammoth?



Hey lock nut i got it figured out, You need to change lock nuts name to "lack hunt". it fits him dont it???


----------



## locknut (Jul 29, 2009)

Good one clp286.  If only I could figure out how to get him to go hunting, I might could win something!  What's that got to do with this post, anyway?


----------



## allenww (Jul 29, 2009)

*Bluetick breeding and Darwin*

[QUOTE=Could this just be Darwin's theory at work?

Darwin's Theory did not consider selective breeding.

    It is applicable only to naturally occurring selection. 

          wa


----------



## locknut (Jul 29, 2009)

Too bad willcox wasn't around a few million years ago, or we might still have some t-rex's roaming around!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 29, 2009)

What's all this fuss about? I hear ya'll all putting each other's breed of dog down. If u research the breeds u find that the Walker hounds and the blueticks were first English coonhounds. They are just color variations of the same breed, English coonhounds. Now if u wanna talk smack go on but the American Black and Tan Coonhounds rule and look better doing it.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

thats what im talkin about hawgrider black and tans rule


----------



## willcox (Jul 29, 2009)

locknut said:


> Too bad willcox wasn't around a few million years ago, or we might still have some t-rex's roaming around!!!!!!!!!!!



smaller version still here  think yall call them walkers.is locnut or lachunt or wonthunt whatever his name is a result of this great evolvment of the coonhound? bout the only thing i have ever known black dogs to rule would be a dilla baying contest


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 29, 2009)

I ain't seen a Coonhound Bloodlines magazine in years but the last one I saw had GRNITECH GRCH Dark Hollow Tige still listed as being one of the current top 10 reproducers of NTCH progeny. GRNITECH GRCH Set em up Ace was still listed as being one of the historic top ten reproducers of NTCH progeny. They don't hand out GRNITECH or GRCH recognition for baying dillers.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

i've hunted with a blue dog that was fully trained but would chase bats and bark his head off it was probly the dumbest dog i've seen


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jul 29, 2009)

You're mostly right.  All of our coonhound breeds descended from English foxhounds except the plott.  The major outcross noted especially for walkers and probably all breeds was to none other than a stolen black and tan by the name of Tennessee Lead.  Figured that'd be the strong point for the black and tan people on here.  But it could be worse walker ppl... Coulda been influenced by a bloodhound like my redbones.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 29, 2009)

locknut said:


> Good one clp286.  If only I could figure out how to get him to go hunting, I might could win something!  What's that got to do with this post, anyway?


Yeah you might as well cull him.I've hunted with him and aint know way you'll ever be able to get him to go off


----------



## Corey (Jul 29, 2009)

This is why I rabbit hunt.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

we will start a thread with witch beagle is the best the lemon,blue tick or tri coler


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Top 10*



hawgrider1200 said:


> I ain't seen a Coonhound Bloodlines magazine in years but the last one I saw had GRNITECH GRCH Dark Hollow Tige still listed as being one of the current top 10 reproducers of NTCH progeny. GRNITECH GRCH Set em up Ace was still listed as being one of the historic top ten reproducers of NTCH progeny. They don't hand out GRNITECH or GRCH recognition for baying dillers.



I can assure you it aint no bluetick or blackdog the number 1 producer now ,it must have been a long time ago..


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jul 29, 2009)

*mriver*

No kiddin there!  When you get in that 20% range of reproducing... You're really putting pups on the ground that are gettin it done!  Can't and won't argue with you walker boys on that one!


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

i think i rather have a black and tan that is grnitech because it shows you have a good dog i really like walkers im not bad mouthing them im just saying it show how hard you worked for it


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 29, 2009)

don't matter what breed it is if you do all the foot work yourself and the dog can get it done then you should be proud.


----------



## jackmelson (Jul 29, 2009)

amen  brother thank the lord we can still  run our hounds in georgia  for now .


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 29, 2009)

jackmelson said:


> amen  brother thank the lord we can still  run our hounds in georgia  for now .



hunters gonna have to stick together no matter what breed we all hunt it


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

if they told me i couldnt run my dogs no more i think i probly would any way


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 29, 2009)

it's getting harder every year because people don't understand that dogs can't read. like the old man that lives behind you.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah that made me want to get a tracking coller for him so i could go around his property so i could get my dog i dont like leaving him in the woods and he was treed ontop of blood moutain he stayed treed from 11:30 till 2:30


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 29, 2009)

even with tracking collars it still happens from time to time. they'll lie to you up here in the mountains until you figure them out good. the signal will bounce off of mountains and send you in the wrong direction


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 30, 2009)

*walcur owner*



mriver72 said:


> I can assure you it aint no bluetick or blackdog the number 1 producer now ,it must have been a long time ago..



Maybe u should read that post again, it doesn't say the #1 reproducer.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey hawgrider... After reading my post, I wasn't trying to discredit your post.  Just adding a lil to it.


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh Excuse me it said in the top 10 are they any still in the top 10 if so post them I only know bout Walker dogs ....


----------



## muddy_patrick (Jul 30, 2009)

They don't hand out GRNITECH or GRCH recognition for baying dillers.[/QUOTE]

buddy a good handler can win with anything.....especally in a counterfit ukc hunt......so get the facts but they do hand out grnitech and ntch to counter fit dogs too just to make their breeders look good.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 31, 2009)

muddy_patrick said:


> They don't hand out GRNITECH or GRCH recognition for baying dillers.



buddy a good handler can win with anything.....especally in a counterfit ukc hunt......so get the facts but they do hand out grnitech and ntch to counter fit dogs too just to make their breeders look good.[/QUOTE]


I hear ol Bucky hands out handling/training lessons at Blackshear too...lol


----------



## deramey67 (Jul 31, 2009)

don't matter what no one else thinks everyone on here thinks they have the best dog kinda like the saying beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## gmpits (Aug 10, 2009)

Wellill add to this a little bit.Going by the past few hunts ive been to the English dogs are running the roost right now.Saturday night we had 11 dogs show up for the hunt and had only 2 walkers.A buddy of mine and one other fella hunted blueticks.Every other dog was an English.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 10, 2009)

gmpits said:


> Wellill add to this a little bit.Going by the past few hunts ive been to the English dogs are running the roost right now.Saturday night we had 11 dogs show up for the hunt and had only 2 walkers.A buddy of mine and one other fella hunted blueticks.Every other dog was an English.


So what where the colors of the 3 cast winners?


----------



## gmpits (Aug 10, 2009)

We didnt have a winner on the cast I went with.Not sure about the rest because I went home from the woods instead of goin back to the club house.


----------



## IrishSniper (Aug 12, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> What's all this fuss about? I hear ya'll all putting each other's breed of dog down. If u research the breeds u find that the Walker hounds and the blueticks were first English coonhounds. They are just color variations of the same breed, English coonhounds. Now if u wanna talk smack go on but the American Black and Tan Coonhounds rule and look better doing it.



Redbones put a whipin' on all three!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2009)

IrishSniper said:


> Redbones put a whipin' on all three!


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 12, 2009)

them darn labrododdles put a whopin on the redbones


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 12, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> well thers about 1000 walkers to evry one blue tick even though im a black and tan guy i will say ther are alot of great walkers but they been breed so much some of them aint worth a darn


i hear you mad. my son has a black and tan that is every bit as large as a great dane and he is a house dog! dumb as a sack of hammers!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> i hear you mad. my son has a black and tan that is every bit as large as a great dane and he is a house dog! dumb as a sack of hammers!


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 12, 2009)

he's the one that gets to sleep on a bed evcery night and yall feed him right? im just messin with you man


----------



## IrishSniper (Aug 12, 2009)

madsnooker89 said:


> them darn labrododdles put a whopin on the redbones



Don't make me sic Old Dan on you!


----------



## madsnooker89 (Aug 12, 2009)

don't make me sic fluffy on you and ol dan


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 12, 2009)

lol yall  crazy


----------

